# Does anyone ever hear of betta barracks?



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of building a barrack that contains more than 50+ bettas but i have no clude how to build it. Does anybody know how or where to buy these betta barracks? 


As of the moment, i put them all in a 55 gallons tank. They are 6 months of age and i know y'all would be yelling NOOOOOO!  nah, they are brothers and sisters. What you have read from the internet is simple not true. You don't have to separate anything; male nor female as long as you never take ONE out and put back in. Because if you take ONE betta out of the tank, it becomes a stranger to others and if you put it back to the tank, the group will attack it, then it will attack back and mess up the other fish fins, they will look different then the entire tank fight each other and ruined the entire betta community. All because of ONE fish. 

For some reasons, most of the websites i read from, they all tell you to what separate the males at 3 or less month of age?!? I wonder if they got the information from the same source? my father never separate them unless he took out few pairs for breeding. I never separate them neither and i never had problems. The aggression you see at 2-3 months is just an establishment of hierarchy to see who's the boss. Just let them fight. When they reach 5-6 months and considered as adult then fighting is a NO NO. So at about 5-6 months old, never introduce a strange betta or take one out and put back in. Keep an eye on the betta community though, it is this time that some fish decide to make babies and claim their own territory; a corner with bubbles then now it is really time to take that male out and destroy his bubbles.

The reasons i'm thinking of building a betta barrack because i have so many pairs that have different color, fins I want to breed and they about to reach mating age and claim their territory. I already picked some of them out, can't put back to the tank. On winter, in their bottle, no filter is okay because i can change the water but no heater is pretty harsh. I want to build a barrack that can transfer heated, filtered water to the bottles constantly and at the same time drain the same amount back to the heated, filtered tank. May sound confusing but i think its possible to build something similar to that.


----------



## Deco (Nov 1, 2007)

you can build the betta barracks out of acrylic or plastic with suction cups to hold it against the glass, or you can make a grid and measure the size of your tank and make it accordingly, that should separate all of them and keep it within the same tank. Make sure you put holes within the barracks so water can flow through.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know where to buy one, but I've seen pictures up on the web. They must be similar to what the pet stores use for coral. If you're good with DIY, http://jehmco.com/ is a good source for fittings, pumps, glass drills etc. that you might need to make it happen.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

You could use the 55 you are talking about and use eggcrate to divided it then you could use the filter and heater in there and not have to worry .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.thebettabubble.com/pgs/fishroom.html Heres someone elses take. The problem with using the 55, is that each betta needs surface, so you waste the bottom of the tank.


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

Great suggestions. Thanks guys. I just went to Target and got home with something cool. In the bath area i found the suction baskets medium size 5h x 7w x 3D that hold soaps which have holes and suctions. I got 12 for $3.99 each. In the tank, I can put 5 on one side, and 5 on the other side. Doesn't look very attractive  and I have like 50 bettas. I think the baskets are good for breeding pairs. 


Elaine, This is exactly what i'm talking about. I knew some people can build something like this. I really want to buy this set. Well, maybe if i have the plans i can try to build it myself. Everytime I try to build something it always ended up tripple the price that can be purchased at the store.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm no good at diy either. I understand plastic sweater boxes are good, but I don't really understand how you plumb them. I found this http://www.everythingfishy.com/items/323.html but it only holds 4. The only other thing I can think of is to try the betta specific board or magazines.


----------

